# Aquascaping advice for 30 gallon



## justinq (Dec 6, 2006)

I need some scaping advice for a 30 gallon aquarium, 36L x 12W x 18H. It's not a new planted aquarium, I've had it going for a few years now. At first my focus was on the plants, but after a while I've become dissatisfied in just having nice plants. I can't seem to get the aquascape right, no matter what I do. The picture I'm posting isn't the first layout I've tried. I've tried driftwood, stones, etc. What I have in there right now is snowflake obsidian. Here's a pic:










First, apologize for all the reflections in this pic. Try to ignore the fact that the foreground isn't filled in, I just got some new E. tenellus micro.

My first problem is getting depth. I can't seem to manage much of a midground because the tank is so narrow. Whether I use rocks or driftwood, whatever I use seems to take up a huge chunk of what would otherwise be the midground, but I do think a tank needs a good hardscape. 

Second problem: The hardscape itself. The next thing I want to try is some manzanita branches, I've just been having a hard time getting my hands on any that are the right size and shape. When I do see something appropriate, someone else has already snatched it up. Where do people find anything good to make a hardscape with? The rock and driftwood selection available to me locally is pretty crappy. Either the driftwood is too big and dominating, or it's just little formless chunks that add nothing. For rocks, I can't find anything larger like what most people use. The biggest hunk of rock in there right now is about as big as I can find. I even tried to order some of that expensive amano black driftwood stuff from AFA, but I'm not going to make that mistake anymore since not being able to buy something you can see means you have to make due with whatever they choose to send you. How does anyone get the awesome pieces of wood and rock I see all over here?

Third problem: I'm not sure what direction to go with this tank. On the far ends of the tank are two big crypt lutea plants. This was originally one plant that I had to split in two because it got so big. These crypts are really nice and because of that, I loathe to get rid of them, but at the same time they take up so much room I think they might be part of the issue. I've seen some nice nature aquarium style layouts usings crypts, which is originally why I bought this, I just didn't expect it to become insanely large. Do I force myself to part with these plants? Or do I try to use them in a completely new and yet unconcieved layout?

Third problem: Sloping. I'm sure this contributes to the depth issue, but no matter how I try I can't get the graven to stay higher at the back than in the front. Since most of my large plants are planted in the back, it seems like the aquasoil naturally gravitates forward everytime I prune and replant. I thought the rocks would help hold it in place, but that doesn't seem to work. In the end, the back is always LOWER than the front, and this drives me nuts since it seems like a lot of people get depth by gradually raising the plants towards the back. Just resloping it everytime I replant doesn't work, and creates a huge muddy mess (I don't see how anyone else with aquasoil manages to keep a clear tank when I just look at the stuff and mud flies everywhere). Is there a trick to this? Do I have to completely tear my tank apart now?

Any advice or constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated. I've looked at tons of pictures of tanks I like, but I just can't seem to figure out how to get that look in my narrow tank. And as much as I'd love to get a different tank, that's not an option right now.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Apr 25, 2008)

justinq said:


> Second problem: The hardscape itself. I've just been having a hard time getting my hands on any that are the right size and shape. Where do people find anything good to make a hardscape with? The rock and driftwood selection available to me locally is pretty crappy. I even tried to order some of that expensive amano black driftwood stuff from AFA, but I'm not going to make that mistake anymore since not being able to buy something you can see means you have to make due with whatever they choose to send you.


 ok first of all you have two "third problems":icon_bigg and imma try to be as much help as possible...even though im no expert myself...:icon_conf

I know how you feel on not being able to get the exact design u desire from a rock or wood, and honestly idk how i ended up happy with my driftwood and rocks, i just kept rearranging them, each time i did they seemed to look better and better until i ended up with what i got today.
As for ordering black driftwood, im pretty sure that w/e it is they send you, itll be wayyyy better than what you find at your lfs, according to how "crappy" the selections are where you go.roud:


justinq said:


> Third problem: I'm not sure what direction to go with this tank. On the far ends of the tank are two big crypt lutea plants. This was originally one plant that I had to split in two because it got so big. These crypts are really nice and because of that, I loathe to get rid of them, but at the same time they take up so much room I think they might be part of the issue. I've seen some nice nature aquarium style layouts usings crypts, which is originally why I bought this, I just didn't expect it to become insanely large. Do I force myself to part with these plants? Or do I try to use them in a completely new and yet unconcieved layout?


Looks to me like ur trying to copy other tanks designs, i remember when i used to do this... and all those attempts look like @#$%% compared to what i was heading for, and just made me hate my tank even more, but that wasnt the right way to feel about my aquascape, instead i thought that i would make some unique design. Anyways, i wouldnt get rid of the lutea, instead try splitting it apart or something. 




justinq said:


> Just resloping it everytime I replant doesn't work, and creates a huge muddy mess (I don't see how anyone else with aquasoil manages to keep a clear tank when I just look at the stuff and mud flies everywhere). Is there a trick to this? Do I have to completely tear my tank apart now?


The soil can make a mess in your aquarium when disturbed, thats why im always hesistant to move any plants, did you want to tear your tank apart or something??? try illustrating your ideas in your head of what your heading for, and of course your tank wont look as great as you want it, but give it time and maintenance and your tank will go through for youroud:


----------



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

Let me first say that you are way past my current capabilities. Clearly you know how to grow and maintain the plants.

The two crypts are pretty large. I would try and thin those out a bit, maybe cut each in half or remove one completely. 

I struggle with finding the room for hardscape as well. I have a ton of good driftwood, but not enough rock. I like the branch idea you mentioned. Maybe do a moss covered branch on one end with a rock cave under it?


----------



## NanoDan (Oct 11, 2008)

Oak branches work very well in aquariums. Just clean off the bark and soak it till it sinks. You should have Oak growing where you are. Or any hardwood trees.


----------

